# Livebearer fry growth rates



## cucci67

I have had no luck finding this on the internet. I would like to know the time required for guppy, molly, platy, and swordtail fry to become full size.


----------



## Damon

4-7 months depending on quality of life.


----------



## cucci67

Wow, didn't think it took that long. I am almost sure guppies take much less time as one of my guppies grew almost full size in about 2 monthes. I also heard that swordtails grow much slower, but how much slower? Can anyone give me a time span for each species?


----------



## ronnfive

it really depends on what food they eat... more protein fast growth.

ronn


----------



## osteoporoosi

Actually fast growth isn't always good. Slower growers usually grow bigger in the end. The key to healthy fry is stabile nutrition and water parameters.

Livebearers live 4-6 years, guppys usually have a little bit shorter lifespan.


----------



## cucci67

I have been feeding them Wardley Small Fry (egg yolk solution) for the first 2 weeks, and then switch to finely ground flakes and freeze-dried bloodworms.


----------



## Alisha

It really depends on the water temp. the food, the variety of foods, and the water condition. I have guppies that in one batch, grew a LOT faster than another, and I had them in the same tank, the same food, the same temp, and everything, so sometimes it depends on the fry as well.


----------



## mousey

my guppies take to almost 6 months before they mature,but they are very big fish and seem to take that long to develop their colors.That said they are sexually mature at about 3 months--just not full size.
my swords and platys seem to take about 7-8 months to sexually mature. The swords are full grown now (at 1 year) but the platys are still growing. they were born the same time as the swords.The platys are now reproducing. very different between batches and species


----------



## fish_doc

Actually the growth rate depends on several factors. 
Temperture affects growth rate as does water quality and food quality. All of these variables play a part in helping fry grow. This is probably why you cannot find any numbers on this on the internet anywhere.


----------



## Damon

fish_doc said:


> Actually the growth rate depends on several factors.
> Temperture affects growth rate as does water quality and food quality. All of these variables play a part in helping fry grow. This is probably why you cannot find any numbers on this on the internet anywhere.


Didn't I say that?


----------



## fish_doc

hay wait. Didn't you say that. 

I kind of like double talk.


----------



## cucci67

Ok, when my friend told me it took 5 monthes for his guppies to start showing color. I realized that there was a big variance.


----------



## dan20rhino

My Guppy had babies yesterday so ill let you know how long it takes the baby fry to grow ;o)


----------



## cucci67

Mine had babies on Wednessday, and I had platy babies last sunday, and expecting swords this week, and mollies the next. I have a few pregnant fish.


----------



## Fishboy93

My sword gave birth monday and i am planning on feeding them hikari first bites for the first two weeks then freeze dried bloodworms and baby brine shrimp


----------



## cucci67

well the sword taht I was not expecting to drop first did last night. I recovered one of the fry who was smart enough to hide by the breeder net that the other sword was in. Both the molly and the sword in the breeder traps should drop soon .


----------

